# Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine



## Kesteh (Dec 5, 2008)

Well...looks like SMT is getting a chance at an online game.
http://megaten.aeriagames.com/media/video

**Go to the download section and click the fileplanet link. You get a beta key instantly.


Never played any game of the series, so I think I'll try this one out.
Right now beta keys are being handed out at random for another twenty six days. Get cracking and hope you get in.
The game will follow a cash item mall structure and will be free to play.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

I never really was a fan of the MegaTen games until the Persona series, but I guess this is kinda interesting... As long as it doesn't suffer from what I believe is referred to as Adventure Quest syndrome (where it's technically free to play, but to get anything good you have to pay up), it should be worth at least giving a try.


----------



## Scynt (Dec 5, 2008)

I got my invitation into the closed beta yesterday.  Provided my computer can handle it, I'll be testing it out soon.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 5, 2008)

Scynt said:


> I got my invitation into the closed beta yesterday.  Provided my computer can handle it, I'll be testing it out soon.


Mind giving us all the juicy details about it once you do? I somehow doubt too many people here will be interested, let alone manage to get a chance for their own testing... =/


----------



## Scynt (Dec 6, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Mind giving us all the juicy details about it once you do? I somehow doubt too many people here will be interested, let alone manage to get a chance for their own testing... =/



I can do one better.  I got a code from Atlus for the beta today.  Since I'm already in, I don't need it.  If one of you want it, I'd be glad to PM it to you.  If not (since you said you're not really a fan of the MEgaTen games, and from the little I played today it's a lot like Nocturne if Nocturne's battle system was action RPG instead of turnbased), I can always offer it up on the SMT boards at IGN.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 6, 2008)

Well, I know I'd like to give it a try. I may not be the biggest fan of the original series, but I admit I'm still very curious about it and would prefer to play the game first-hand before passing any kind of final judgement on it. Plus I just got myself a reliable recording device, so if so needed I could record my little adventures for all to see~


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 7, 2008)

http://news.filefront.com/filefront-exclusive-get-a-beta-key-for-shin-megami-tensei-imagine-online/

Go go go. Actually found this by lurking old filefront news posts.


----------



## Scynt (Dec 7, 2008)

Heh, nice.  Maybe I'll see you guys on there sometime.  Name's Scynt on there as well if you ever spot me.


----------



## Teco (Dec 7, 2008)

I got persona 2 just now, from lack of PS2 I havent been able to play and Megaten games sadly, but Im downloading the client for this. Looks like a mixture of Phantasy Star Online. Yes yes?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 8, 2008)

I only played persona 3 and enjoyed it a lot.  If it's anything like that, sign me up.  You know, as long as it's free...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 8, 2008)

Reminds me alot of PSO and thats a Plus, if my comp can run it and its still remains free then I'll join in.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 8, 2008)

For everyone asking if it's like the Persona games: It shares the heavy occult themes the Persona games had, but in terms of gameplay it feels a lot more like the original Shin Megami Tensei games. It's free, so if you liked the Persona games it's at least worth trying out, just don't expect it to be too similar.


----------



## Teco (Dec 9, 2008)

Got it, its pretty fun and pretty different from some of the other MMOs out there. I'd be fun to party up and play together.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 9, 2008)

I have to stomach the whole download without my shitty modem breaking...god damn second rate ISP.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 9, 2008)

1 hour and 20 mins and I'll be able to see if I could run this game.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 10, 2008)

Hour thirty...36%.

After this download. Zero hour. We fucking do something.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Ouch... And I thought it took a while when it took me 3 or 4 hours to download.

Anyways, I'm "AlexX" if any of you guys wanna track me down. I'm mostly on late at night my time (so around the time of this post would be about the time you can expect to find me on), and at the moment am at the temple thingie where you can generate dungeons with medals. I'm hoping I can figure out how to unlock clans sometime soon so I can make one for me and the few people I plan to convince to play this game with.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

updating then gonna test it out


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 10, 2008)

Installing. This may take a while...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

DAMN NICE GAME runs smoothly on my comp, this will be replacing my PSO
Deskais in that game


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

What do you guys think about this game compared to other MMOs? What stands out about it? I can't really compare, as the only other MMORPG I played was Fusion Fall... XP

Speaking of which... *fuses monsters*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> What do you guys think about this game compared to other MMOs? What stands out about it? I can't really compare, as the only other MMORPG I played was Fusion Fall... XP
> 
> Speaking of which... *fuses monsters*


It reminds me of my old fave MMO PSO
also the ability to have pets (in this case demons) is something I enjoy since I tend to work mostly alone with out another player for a long time.

Right now trying to do the first quest you get...taming is hard @_@


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> It reminds me of my old fave MMO PSO
> also the ability to have pets (in this case demons) is something I enjoy since I tend to work mostly alone with out another player for a long time.


Part of the fun I'm having is suddenly teaming up with a bunch of random people to fight monsters. Though teaming up directly to tackle missions is also fun, as I just got finished helping someone with Act 2 (I think) where you have to go to the tunnel ruins to get 5 of a certain item from the kodema there. I know how annoying it is to have to do that mission by yourself, so I was glad to help someone not have to go through it alone (and I got a pretty good amount of experience, too).

If you want I can help you once you get to the quest, too.



> Right now trying to do the first quest you get...taming is hard @_@


Turn on the "talk" expertise skill. As it goes up you'll recruit a bit easier (though sometimes you'll have to bribe the monsters...).


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 10, 2008)

You get 5 soul shards from the kodema. I solo'd the dungeon easily but only found 4 of them...gotta go back in. I like that you only have to hit tab to swap to your pet's controls. Really adds strategy.
You have to talk to the pixie three times in a row. If it's not done in three tries then move on to another one. For some odd reason if you try to talk again your character scratches his head. Just hit the button again.
Also...this game is passively doing a rule 34. Scared the shit out of me when I saw it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

gonna continue soloing today manage to get to level 10 in a few hours.


----------



## Scynt (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, taming is pretty difficult.  I just managed to get a leader pixie after about 2 hours just before the servers booted me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

on act 3 today =3


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 10, 2008)

Doesn't strike my fancy, though I actually like the SMT universe. Hm. 

The dungeon mechanic needs some revamping. I hate going through 2 levels, getting to the boss, then getting disconnected. Poof goes the bronze plate, and the boss as well, of course. Argh. 

Imagine the same thing happening with an expensive or a rare plate. And after 7 levels, not 2.  

~Sylv


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> Doesn't strike my fancy, though I actually like the SMT universe. Hm.
> 
> The dungeon mechanic needs some revamping. I hate going through 2 levels, getting to the boss, then getting disconnected. Poof goes the bronze plate, and the boss as well, of course. Argh.
> 
> ...


it is still a beta =3


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> it is still a beta =3



That's why I said it needs revamping, not "it sucks"  

~Sylv


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> That's why I said it needs revamping, not "it sucks"
> 
> ~Sylv


no thats what I mean, eventually those things will be handled, mainly they seem to be testing how to reduce the lag hence the time to time disconnect


----------



## Teco (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no thats what I mean, eventually those things will be handled, mainly they seem to be testing how to reduce the lag hence the time to time disconnect


^
this.

I've only been through the one tutorial dungeon, I hope its not all... Big room > hallway> bigger room> hallway> room with locked door > small room with key > boss.  
...rooms being big squares and hallways, well... hallways. Copy and paste is what im getting at. Bland.  ...you get it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Teco said:


> ^
> this.
> 
> I've only been through the one tutorial dungeon, I hope its not all... Big room > hallway> bigger room> hallway> room with locked door > small room with key > boss.
> ...rooms being big squares and hallways, well... hallways. Copy and paste is what im getting at. Bland.  ...you get it.


yea me too @_@ its gets sorta annoying eventually


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anybody figure out how to make a Guild/Clan yet?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Talk to the woman in front of the big green... terminal thing in the middle of Home III. She'll handle item and demon depositories and help you figure out how clans work.

However, it should be noted that for the most part, storage isn't free. You can hold 50 items for no charge, but for more (and if you wish to store demons) you need to rent boxes, which doesn't seem to be available at the point I'm at (Act 3, but I wanna reach level 15 before moving on). Once unlocked you pay for 30, 60, or 90-day tickets for use of the storage boxes, and after that you have to either clean them out or purchase another set.

She can sell you what is needed to create a clan, but it costs 20,000 Mecca to make one, and since I have the strong suspicion this is just the "beginner" area of the game (like a lot of MMORPGS have) I'm not sure if it's worth the investment right now for any of us... Though if one of you makes one I'll still gladly join.

In other news I don't really experience random disconnects, but then again I play really, really late at night...


----------



## Teco (Dec 10, 2008)

Aye aye, a clan would be good. I'd pitch in for the cost


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

So what have you guys decided to train in?

For now I'm focusing on guns and destructive magic with knives as a backup. I'm hoping to be a sort of "jack of all trades, master of none" by the time I finish, but for now it seems I'm working best as a gunner and spellcaster (though not sure if I'm going to train past the most basic healing spell... From what I'm seeing that's about all I need to make a lot of friends really fast as long as I can make each cast count XP).


----------



## Sylvine (Dec 10, 2008)

WEll, You guys probably did play other shin megami games? Apparently, Copypasta Dungeons is part of the, ahem, charm. 

Often without a map. Or with doors that teleport You back to beginning of the labyrinth. 
Or invisible-wall-labyrinths. Or traps that catapult You to rooms with doors that teleport You back to the beginning... You get the picture. 
Also, random encounters every 5 seconds. 

That's their Idea of fun  

Btw, focusing on destructive magic only atm, though I'll probably add some curse & bless spells to the mix, especially since they net me passive int and mana upgrades. 
That is, assuming I'm gonna play that game past lvl 12, which I'm at atm. 

Edit: Ingame name is "Hirudinea", maybe I'll catch You by chance XD

~Sylv


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 10, 2008)

Support magic. Destructive on the side.


----------



## Teco (Dec 10, 2008)

Im all SPD and LUCK. Ranged powerhousing.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Full on Ranger, Guns baby level 12
SPD and INT
and I have 15k oddly just saving up to buy better weapons and armor.

Deskais if ya happen to catch me.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Sylvine said:


> WEll, You guys probably did play other shin megami games? Apparently, Copypasta Dungeons is part of the, ahem, charm.


I played the originals, and I find that this game breaks a lot of the habits the older games had. Though granted, I'm still early on and the only dungeons I've run into were thus far all randomly generated, but so far it looks like things are a lot more improved from what I didn't like about the originals. I just dont know how well it plays compared to other MMOs, as the only other one I played was Fusion Fall, which is in a totally different ballgame from most other MMORPGs...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I played the originals, and I find that this game breaks a lot of the habits the older games had. Though granted, I'm still early on and the only dungeons I've run into were thus far all randomly generated, but so far it looks like things are a lot more improved from what I didn't like about the originals. I just dont know how well it plays compared to other MMOs, as the only other one I played was Fusion Fall, which is in a totally different ballgame from most other MMORPGs...


most likly it would end up as a fans only playing this since many players I heard was complaining its not like <insert MMO here>


----------



## AlexX (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> most likly it would end up as a fans only playing this since many players I heard was complaining its not like <insert MMO here>


There's always people like that regardless of what genre we're talking about.

Anyways, let me know if you guys make a clan or party or something, 'cause I'm not doing much right now...

EDIT: Also, I just found out even clothing has limited durability... However, I'm halfway to level 13 right now and they aren't even halfway done, so in theory it's not that big a deal...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

Level 12 now, I usually hang out on channel 1 at the Home 3 Outpost
just about to finish act 3 quest


----------



## AlexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Ah, that's why I couldn't find you... I was on channel two.

Hold on a minute and I'll try to contact you. Name there is the same as here.


----------



## Teco (Dec 11, 2008)

Got me a plate from the Outpost, so im off to finish Act 2 after work today


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

starting on Act 4...and somehow most of my cash went missing. I dont mind just means I gotta work hard to get 12k to get the D.eagle instead of the modified 45


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

...somehow I ended up at Shinjuki Babel...unharmed @_@...and its a looooong walk back to home 3. Guess I'll do some side quests


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

its 80k to make a clan base in Shinjuki Babel and from there you can go in three directions. Right now I have a spot I can go to harvest old world stuff that sell for 500 per item. I could go for the Home 3 since its closer but havent been to other areas yet so I cant just make a clan yet.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...somehow I ended up at Shinjuki Babel...unharmed @_@...and its a looooong walk back to home 3. Guess I'll do some side quests


You could also use the innate Teleport spell you start with to get back (assuming your home base is there), but if you do that be warned it takes literally 12 minutes to cast. I timed it once, so I'm pretty sure this means it's kinda useless unless you're really, REALLY far off from your home base...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You could also use the innate Teleport spell you start with to get back (assuming your home base is there), but if you do that be warned it takes literally 12 minutes to cast. I timed it once, so I'm pretty sure this means it's kinda useless unless you're really, REALLY far off from your home base...


My home base is actually outside Nagato or what ever that forest is called. that area is heavy with Plasma so thats why I choosed that spot. Only have to worry about running out of bullets, and Cait Siths


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 12, 2008)

Caits...easy to kill. Use that lion pet thing, then ready both of your charge attacks, you go first, smack with a melee, then do the same with your pet. 
While your pet is doing it, ready your counter.
Usually they die in one go, but there's that chance they hang on a thread. That and I use a dagger.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> Caits...easy to kill. Use that lion pet thing, then ready both of your charge attacks, you go first, smack with a melee, then do the same with your pet.
> While your pet is doing it, ready your counter.
> Usually they die in one go, but there's that chance they hang on a thread. That and I use a dagger.


Unfortunetly, you lose your Cerberus after the 3rd mission. That said, cait sith are only really a problem if they come in swarms... Though sadly, they seem to like doing that in dungeons and when the big ones are around.

Anyways, I'm currently trying to level  my Earthys to level 12 since I don't mind losing it to complete the next mission. I had to stop for a bit for other things, but I should be able to do a bit more training tonight.

Also... If any of you guys want to make a clan I'll gladly pitch in a bit. I only have about 16,000 mecca right now, though...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> Caits...easy to kill. Use that lion pet thing, then ready both of your charge attacks, you go first, smack with a melee, then do the same with your pet.
> While your pet is doing it, ready your counter.
> Usually they die in one go, but there's that chance they hang on a thread. That and I use a dagger.


I mean the bigger ones, and near a mother load of Plasma is those damn inus, But I found a new spot to hunt plasma =3 each run gives me 10k so its up to you guys, do you want me to do runs to get the 80k for Shinjuki Babel as the home base for the clan, or just get one for Home 3


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> My home base is actually outside Nagato or what ever that forest is called. that area is heavy with Plasma so thats why I choosed that spot. Only have to worry about running out of bullets, and Cait Siths


Happen to know where that is on the map? I probably won't be moving on in missions too soon, so I could probably handle a visit to there.



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I mean the bigger ones, and near a mother load of Plasma is those damn inus, But I found a new spot to hunt plasma =3 each run gives me 10k so its up to you guys, do you want me to do runs to get the 80k for Shinjuki Babel as the home base for the clan, or just get one for Home 3


If you don't mind the grind, I think we would benefit a lot more from a Shinjuki Babel clan base. I'm even willing to pitch in 10k for ya.

EDIT: By the way, what do you plan to call the clan?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Happen to know where that is on the map? I probably won't be moving on in missions too soon, so I could probably handle a visit to there.
> 
> If you don't mind the grind, I think we would benefit a lot more from a Shinjuki Babel clan base. I'm even willing to pitch in 10k for ya.
> 
> EDIT: By the way, what do you plan to call the clan?


I'll take screen shots of the map to show the two areas where I hunt, the second one a bit harder but more rewarding (mobs in the forest are a lot more aggressive so standing around isnt good alot) and well I have no clue XP maybe my old CLan group on RO CrySix Corps


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

alright heres harvest spot number 2, its in Nakano Forest






and the first one isnt hard to miss, you'll pass thru it on your way to the Nakano forest entrance


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

60 more cans and I can get the Clan key for Babel so one more run


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

ok got the 80k


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

I made the clan Reingeki, you can search it up at a terminal...me go sleep I gots work to worry about


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Just to warn you guys: be VERY careful on mission 4. If you aren't confident in your personal luck, don't hesitate to train your monster well past the point of having 70% odds of survival to avoid having it get killed in the mine. I lost a perfectly good level 11 Knocker that way...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 12, 2008)

Are the downloads still available?  Finally a weekend for me to try this thing without the stress of homework.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Are the downloads still available?  Finally a weekend for me to try this thing without the stress of homework.


yep =3


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 12, 2008)

Just started it.  Not bad.  Sux it just went down for about two hours for patching...  Whatever.  If we're all going to be joining/making a group, then I'll focus on curative magic.  

I was always a support character at heart.  Never wanted my teammates to go down in battle.  Plus I'm always focusing on how much HP everyone has.  Looking forward to meeting y'all on the interwebs.

And in case anyone cares, I go by Ty.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I was always a support character at heart.  Never wanted my teammates to go down in battle.  Plus I'm always focusing on how much HP everyone has.  Looking forward to meeting y'all on the interwebs.


In that case you'll probably want to also train in curse and (I think it was called) support magic. Curse magic deals with buffers as well as the de-buffers the name it implies, so it's quite useful. For support you'll want to set a bit over half an hour aside, as your starting support spell is a teleportation spell that brings you to your home base and takes 12 minutes to cast (I timed it... yeah, it's that rediculous). Hopefully it won't take long to learn another spell of that type... Also note that items can also increase your spell skills, so for example if you use a healing or revival item it will count as curative magic. 

While we're here, did anyone figure out how to increase skills like Survival Specialist and Gun Knowledge? I thought ones like the latter were done by using the weapon, but apparently that's not the case... Likewise, I don't know how Survival Specialist would increase since that's tied to armor and you really can't "use" armor.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

=3 woot 100k..I HAVE NO LIFE
100k-30minutes-5 runs that spot I showed

ok since I'm slowly being better at being a gunner I'll assist in what I know

To up the ranking in the Gun Knowledge skill, you have to use the gunner skills thus rapid early on over and over till you get to class 1 in rapid to learn the other skills.

To up Curative, just use items that heals a group so your demon can help with that.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

sadly I'll be leaving for work in a half so I cant add an our again you can look up the Clan I made Reingeki at any terminal I believe, if you dont see it at Home 3..that just mean...ya gotta hoof it to Shinjuki Babel and look at those terminals

I think other members of the clan can invite others if not AlexX remind me to make  ya a sub master so you can invite others.

I'll continue to experiment with my dummy account on how to level other stuff up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

ugh, just wish I can use more pets TwT I just lost my level 14 Garm to the act 4 quest, now I'm leveling my harpy and trying again. think level 15 is 80 chance, thus you gotta be quite high. So if that is the point...should we dungeon run with our pets?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 12, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ugh, just wish I can use more pets TwT I just lost my level 14 Garm to the act 4 quest, now I'm leveling my harpy and trying again. think level 15 is 80 chance, thus you gotta be quite high. So if that is the point...should we dungeon run with our pets?


I've personally been doing several runs of the bronze level dungeon to level my Lost Hua Po's (they level lightning fast and use fire magic, making them strong against just about everything that dungeon throws at you), so I'd probably reccomend it.

Want to team up for a silver-level dungeon sometime?

EDIT: Apparently levelling the Guard skill is what ups Survival Techniques... Now I just need to figure out what increases the Magic Control expertise (or whatever it's called) and I'll be just dandy.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

I can maybe do a silver dungeon. My garm easily wipes out the bronze. Problem is I use a ton of mp.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 13, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> I can maybe do a silver dungeon. My garm easily wipes out the bronze. Problem is I use a ton of mp.


Unless you want to do a speedrun I think we can afford to sit around for a while to regenerate MP.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

If i'm lucky the remote shop will conveniently sell MP stuff. I buy 50 sticks of gum and come out with 6.
I also signed up for the clan. You have to walk to Shinju to find it which gets a bit annoying.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 13, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> I also signed up for the clan. You have to walk to Shinju to find it which gets a bit annoying.


Can't an existing member ask request you to join?

I can't even figure out how to reach Shinju and I was able to join...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Can't an existing member ask request you to join?
> 
> I can't even figure out how to reach Shinju and I was able to join...


yea its as long as a member is able to contact ya, I'll get on to make Alex the sub owner so if other furs join when I'm at work Alex can add em.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 13, 2008)

Finally got around to downloading it. Hopefully my dying laptop can play it.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm gonna play now, so anyone new can come and level with me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I'm gonna play now, so anyone new can come and level with me.


I'm on right now doing the tunnel dungeon, I can provide some back up


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Whos on So I can add them to the guild real quick, I'm not hoofing it back to Babel so its just best for me to manually do that


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

I can hop on for a little bit until tonight.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 13, 2008)

Ingame as Mirosu, channel 1.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> Ingame as Mirosu, channel 1.


I'll send ya a clan invite


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

my current status =3






The dungeon I'm leveling at the demons there are VERY weak to guns, giving at most 1000exp

I'm at Cel Tower which is in Shibyua which is just outside Babel


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 13, 2008)

I wish they'd give a description of the stats before one levels up. Ended up throwing random points into str and spd. At least it didn't make too big of a difference since I'm still a low level.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

It's closed beta, so everyone will be wiped afterward, you have room to mess up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> I wish they'd give a description of the stats before one levels up. Ended up throwing random points into str and spd. At least it didn't make too big of a difference since I'm still a low level.


XD during the training they do

*Gunner*
Spd/Luck/Int
Speed ups attack power
Luck increases Crit
Int to have more MP to do gunner skills
Weapons of choice
Rifles and Shotguns
Rifles being balanced while Shotguns have more power but weaker benifits

*
fighter*
Generic Str/Vit/int
Str-up attack
Vit-more health
int-again for the skills


*Magic*
Int/what ever
Magic is different, you can be a figher mage...or a gunner mage with int taking priority over the other stats. Some say being a Gunner mage is prefered since the handguns up Magic


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 13, 2008)

But you still get close to 3 or 4 levels from the first part in Home 2.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone know how big a deal channel is? Like... Are you completely incapable of communicating with someone if they're on another channel, or is it irrelevant as far as player interaction goes?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Anyone know how big a deal channel is? Like... Are you completely incapable of communicating with someone if they're on another channel, or is it irrelevant as far as player interaction goes?


nah we can cross talk in channels as friends and clan, just cant party


----------



## AlexX (Dec 14, 2008)

I must say guys, I'm VERY happy that I decided to get everyone together to do those dungeon runs. There's no way I'd have been able to tackle it on my own at the level I was at the time, and nothing was more fun than walking into a room with everyone and working together to take down the big boy baddies.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 14, 2008)

Bah,sorry about that last run. I thought I would have been able to last 1 more run but my lack of sleep caught up to me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> Bah,sorry about that last run. I thought I would have been able to last 1 more run but my lack of sleep caught up to me.


dont worry, I think Kest and AlexX will party with ya next attempt unless you guys want to wait for me, I get off at work 10pm Eastern


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 14, 2008)

I probably wont be on much today. Gotta go get a gift for somebody (Secret santa events ftl), gonna be doing a mass of homework at some point, and I'm probably going to be on WoW from like 7 to 11.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

It's made (or published?) by Aeria Games if I recall, and that's a 100% definate KoreaKrap stamp on any game. Granted, I play Project Torque, but it's a MMORG.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 14, 2008)

I forgot to put up my screenname...  oops.

My character is named Ty.  I'll usually be on channel 1 or 6.  more often 6 now because of all the disconnects I got on channel 1.   

And does anyone know if it's possible to persuade those larger versions of demons?  Like the cait sith or the kodama?  Level req must be real high if so.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> It's made (or published?) by Aeria Games if I recall, and that's a 100% definate KoreaKrap stamp on any game. Granted, I play Project Torque, but it's a MMORG.


+ any other company that does that including ijji and Og


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> I forgot to put up my screenname...  oops.
> 
> My character is named Ty.  I'll usually be on channel 1 or 6.  more often 6 now because of all the disconnects I got on channel 1.
> 
> And does anyone know if it's possible to persuade those larger versions of demons?  Like the cait sith or the kodama?  Level req must be real high if so.


I tried talking to ya once and ya blew me off, and your in Noir right the rest of the guys here are in the guild I made Reingeki.

and no you cant, only the adept, reglular, and unseasoned you can tame.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not Korean. It's Japanese. No way in hell Atlus would outsource MegaTen to Korea for developing.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 14, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I tried talking to ya once and ya blew me off, and your in Noir right the rest of the guys here are in the guild I made Reingeki.



Yeah, sorry.  Stuff happened.  And I was invited to their clan really early, so I just took it.  If you send me an invite, I'll leave noir.  

Too bad you can't get those large incarnations...  I'd love to get a huge Cait sith to follow me...  Guess I'll just try to get a better demon through fusion then.  Thanks for the info.

I got homework now, but hopefully I will be done soon enough to get on later tonight.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Yeah, sorry.  Stuff happened.  And I was invited to their clan really early, so I just took it.  If you send me an invite, I'll leave noir.
> 
> Too bad you can't get those large incarnations...  I'd love to get a huge Cait sith to follow me...  Guess I'll just try to get a better demon through fusion then.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> I got homework now, but hopefully I will be done soon enough to get on later tonight.


tis alright, I'm off from work tomorrow and tuesday so if ya get on during those days just PM Deskais, and hey guys do ya want Channel 5 to be our channel to hang out on?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 14, 2008)

You guys up for a silver-level dungeon? I'm trying to get my angel and kikuri-hime to like me more so I can fuse them into a Hathor monster, which requires levelling that can't be done in a mere bronze-level dungeon.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 14, 2008)

VIVA LA CHANNEL 5!!!

Anyway, I doubt I'll be on too much this week. Gonna be dealing with shopping, doctors, and school work.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm on now


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

actually gonna level my alt account =3


----------



## AlexX (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone know what the gemstones and raw materials you extract are used for?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 14, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Anyone know what the gemstones and raw materials you extract are used for?


gems to modify weapons extracts to make stuff


----------



## Geist (Dec 14, 2008)

I could pick the game up again, but I kinda lost interest last time playing alone after I hit level 26..


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, man... Even with two other allies the silver dungeon was a nightmare. I guess next time we do a run we're going to have to be sure the whole team is together for it, because there's no way we can last on anything less in there...


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 15, 2008)

^  what was in there?  I was going to do a silver run today with a friend.  Doubting our strength now.

What's a demon that learns recarm?  Chances are I'll find that before learning it myself.  I'm still amazed my cait sith has media...  he's my best now that cerberus is bye-bye.  Had an aeros that was good, but fell quickly, so I fused him.  Got an inugami with all its skills to be learned and the black horse with green horns now.  

I likes fusion.  Need more room for demons.  Need to get past act 4...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^  what was in there?  I was going to do a silver run today with a friend.  Doubting our strength now.
> 
> What's a demon that learns recarm?  Chances are I'll find that before learning it myself.  I'm still amazed my cait sith has media...  he's my best now that cerberus is bye-bye.  Had an aeros that was good, but fell quickly, so I fused him.  Got an inugami with all its skills to be learned and the black horse with green horns now.
> 
> I likes fusion.  Need more room for demons.  Need to get past act 4...


we were dealing with Trolls in Silver, alot of them unlike in Grey they were only here and there. Most likly an Holy type like the angel ones or a pixie if leveled high enough. Most Cait Sith learn Media thus able to learn the more powerful version later on.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

now I wonder how big of a party you can have


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 15, 2008)

^ 5


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> ^ 5


so I guess practically the whole Reingeki guild then


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's an idea:

I was planning on being a healer anyway, so I'll try to spam heal everyone and hold a lot of revival beads for when it gets a little too heated.  That way, everyone can fight without fear of being killed.  If I don't attack, chances are high, (but not 100%) that they won't target me.

...maybe

By the way, do any of the demons in there cast magic?  The frosts in bronze seem to cast it all the time when I don't target them.  I still need a better magic resistance.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 15, 2008)

At the moment I can heal, and am getting close to the improved version.

Some monsters go directly for you, even if a crowd is between you and it. Some even take the priority to throw an anti-cast on you despite being flogged by other players.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'm one rank from getting media and I have plenty of the item with the same effect (like 60).  Even if they hit me with anti-cast, I have a back-up plan.  It uses faster too so it may even help.  I have an expertise in medical sciences too.  Not high yet, but whatever.

Chances are I'll cast/use and retreat.  I really should get some buffs/debuffs, but it takes a while to get the first ones.  Dam Traesto taking 12+ min...

We should have four attacking and one dedicated healer to maximize attack.  Is there a decent weapon that adds to spell?  All I have as of now is that club early on and the Renki katana with a spell of 30 on them.  I may use my handgun with the 30 spell, but I don't think it would be as effective.

We WILL do the silver, and we WILL defeat it!  We just need expert strategy and a massive attack force (of 5).


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

gonna be semi soloing today guys, trying to reach 25, just know I'm all the way out in babel getting expertise points for my gun skills, heard its might be connected to what guns appear.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we were dealing with Trolls in Silver, alot of them unlike in Grey they were only here and there. Most likly an Holy type like the angel ones or a pixie if leveled high enough. Most Cait Sith learn Media thus able to learn the more powerful version later on.


Don't forget there were a lot of Black Ooze in there, too. Thunder magic would help against them.

I was told by a random person a while ago that silver is best performed with 3 or more level 20+ allies, but going by the problems we had we'll probably want as much of the team together as possible. We need melee fighters like Miro and Jute to meatshield the brunt of those guys' attacks while the gunners and spellcasters like us and Kest back them up and heal them.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

=3 leveling my talking skills today and rapid too outside babel
in Shibyua


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Once I finish up what I'm doing here I'll head on over to Shinjuku Babel (or however you spell it) to work on Act 5. I also plan to try and train my guard and dodge skills so I can get Survival Techniques higher as well as work on my obligatory skills as a magic gunman (i.e. destructive magic and shot/rapid skills). Might also fuse some monsters to get Demonology up for easier recruitment, but I'm hoping I won't have to go all the way back to Home 3 to do that if I can help it...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Once I finish up what I'm doing here I'll head on over to Shinjuku Babel (or however you spell it) to work on Act 5. I also plan to try and train my guard and dodge skills so I can get Survival Techniques higher as well as work on my obligatory skills as a magic gunman (i.e. destructive magic and shot/rapid skills). Might also fuse some monsters to get Demonology up for easier recruitment, but I'm hoping I won't have to go all the way back to Home 3 to do that if I can help it...


after act 5 its until level 25 is when you get to take the DB Licensing test, which opens up new armor and weapons also. So in other words, after act 5 you are training yourself for that test.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> after act 5 its until level 25 is when you get to take the DB Licensing test, which opens up new armor and weapons also. So in other words, after act 5 you are training yourself for that test.


In that case after I do it I'll probably end up training the same ways you are to get myself up there. Since I have to get my license before getting my cerb back I'll probably stick to training with my Knocker for a partner (or perhaps my new Hathor since she could use some more confidence in me... plus she can heal while my Knocker can't).


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> In that case after I do it I'll probably end up training the same ways you are to get myself up there. Since I have to get my license before getting my cerb back I'll probably stick to training with my Knocker for a partner (or perhaps my new Hathor since she could use some more confidence in me... plus she can heal while my Knocker can't).


got alot of mixes that require me at 25 to make the Demon, but getting my gun expertise is needed, and learn more rapid skills


----------



## AlexX (Dec 15, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> got alot of mixes that require me at 25 to make the Demon, but getting my gun expertise is needed, and learn more rapid skills


It's a bit easier for you since you only have one speciality. I'm specializing in two forms of combat (healing is really just there for convenience and since having a healing spell in an MMORPG lets you make a lot of friends really fast =P), so I have to try and level them equally to avoid being forced at some point to focus on just one due to the others not doing enough damage at the time and they never manage to catch up (or at least that's what I fear might happen... could just be paranoid, but like most things I really want to be sure I have my future plans in order before acting on them).


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 15, 2008)

hopefully I can get both Rapid and Gun expertise to Class 1 by tuesday


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll be on for a little bit tonight. If I'm on but I don't answer, blame annoying Physics, Calculus, and English homework. x_x


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay!  Level 20 and Media!  And I finally made it to Shinjuku Babel!  What took me?  I've been wandering around too much.  Really should finish act 4...

My roommate and I just talked to the guy that teaches mounting.  The ring he talks about sounds nice, but depressing.  It degrades every time you move or change direction?  And repairing it will be a pain.  

Well, when I get on next, I'll be trying to explore the area around Babel, probably on channel 6, so look for me, okay?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 16, 2008)

Soren Tylus said:


> Yay!  Level 20 and Media!  And I finally made it to Shinjuku Babel!  What took me?  I've been wandering around too much.  Really should finish act 4...
> 
> My roommate and I just talked to the guy that teaches mounting.  The ring he talks about sounds nice, but depressing.  It degrades every time you move or change direction?  And repairing it will be a pain.
> 
> Well, when I get on next, I'll be trying to explore the area around Babel, probably on channel 6, so look for me, okay?


Channel 5 is where I hang out you can always find me in the weapons shop of babel re arming myself with ammo (I burn thru ammo as if its air) if not out in Shibuya leveling my expertises


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll be on today. Not only can I not find any marshmallow cream for my German Chocolate Fudge, I also can't find my packet for my project so the only think I have today is calc and physics homework as well as some laundry! Hopefully we can find a place other than Quartz that we can do. (god damn melee reflectors.)


----------



## AlexX (Dec 17, 2008)

That was some impressive work done on the Quartz and Tunnel dungeons during Time Attack mode, guys. Just a shame the silver-level tunnel dungeon was such a letdown...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

Important news from the clan leader: 


 We now get 10% more exp for members in the clan
 I'm all the way out at Souhazan and have that as my home
 Thus well I'm out of any runs till I turn 25 and have to walk all the way back to Home 3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

Seems the rumor on the wipe on thursday is a lie, so I'll be finishing up 24 and be entering 25


----------



## AlexX (Dec 19, 2008)

The wipe is supposed to take place in a couple weeks, isn't it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

AlexX said:


> The wipe is supposed to take place in a couple weeks, isn't it?


dunno and the forum is back online so I'll check there for more info.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 20, 2008)

Finished the Shinjuku Virus fight. Giant PITA. It was a fight with slimes and the last part, the boss if you would, was 3 giant slimes. One of each type. The green ones were easy as they're still raped by fire. The red one was the most annoying as I couldn't really do too much burst damage on it. It would reflect at least half of my attacks. The black ooze was meh, as long as you dodge their petrify you should be pretty solid. Got a level 30 Artemis from it. I know the demon I got is probably useless to say, but I think the demons he gives out will all be around level 30.


Edit: By the way, anyone else not getting more demon slots from their Snakeman-COMP?


----------



## AlexX (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks like the official ending of closed beta (and thus, the server wipe) will take pace the 30th. Since I'm going on vacation until the 27th and might not get the chance, mind if one of you guys lets me know what kinds of stuff becomes open to you after you get your DB license? Right now I just know the neutral city and the ability to join one of the warring churches is possible (though I don't know what the benefits are of joining one of the churches, either...).

Also, for postarity, mind if one of you guys posts the team's best G1 challenge times? I can't seem to figure out how to locate them without scanning another team member...

EDIT: Also, apparently unseasoned monsters are better ones to recruit than normal ones. According to Jute (PukaPuka here), they learn skills considerably faster and thus are better for passing on abilities via fusion.

For remaking fusions I made, I know an Angel + something else made my Harthor while a level 8 Erthys + level 12 Lost Hua Po made my Knocker (which fuses with Kikuri-Hime or a holy beast to get a Nekomata... though I hear a Harthor with something else also makes a nekomata, so I'm trying to figure out what the other thing is since as much as I like my Harthor, a nekomata with healing magic and offensive magic would be an incredible boon to my adventures).


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 20, 2008)

Demons of the Wilder and Godly Beast races will give you a demon of the Beast race. So if you can get them in the right level range, you can get yourself a neko. Wilders include demons like Garm and Bicorn. I believe a Makami is of the Godly Beast race, not too sure though.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 20, 2008)

Team Reingeki best G1 trial times:

Suginami Tunnels (bronze):
00:12:50 (B-rank)

The Shibuya Quartz (bronze):
00:19:10 (B-rank)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

so when its all gone...should I remake the clan again, since most likly my harvesting spot wont be fixed oh so yet (have several harvesting spot if they do fix some) Just gotta hurry up to make the trip to Babel...but damn...30% away from being 25 and wipe being so close.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 21, 2008)

After CB, we dine at McDonalds.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

woot 25 today...now to get to 26, gonna do a special Cel Tower dungeon


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

>3
>3
>3
>3
>3
>3
>3

...I got a Nekomata...PWNT you all


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

^ enjoy it for the rest of the month.  Then we all suck again.  I just want a Mizuchi before I have to start over.  But I need 10 levels...  I'm 8 levels from a demon that has recarm too.  I have to do all this work again in about a week from now?  *sigh*

Well, maybe we can all train together when we start fresh.  Get back to where we are now faster.  ...Maybe


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 22, 2008)

I got to where I was pretty quickly. Don't mind doing it again.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> I got to where I was pretty quickly. Don't mind doing it again.



Where is that?


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 22, 2008)

Not place. Level.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

^ yeah, I know.  What level?  I made it to level 23.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

keeping record of what we did to get speed exp, the last 3 acts I did...
200k exp-DB licesing-sorry solo
100k exp
500k exp-Cel Tower Investigation
Thats right that quest was hard...but I FUCKING SOLO it...died 10+ times though lost 40% only to get 50% back after beating the boss.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Who votes we take a break since I'm ahead, for the last few days I'll go about gathering data so we could have a nice head start after the wipe.

order of business for me after wipe:
Leveling
Harvesting spots
Clan-Babel location


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 22, 2008)

Gathering info is good.  Make good time we have before we start anew.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll use another name, friendly for all the little...young....underage...tasty...children.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 23, 2008)

If anyone needs any help trying to figure out what demon types fuse into what, just post here and I'll figure it out.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> If anyone needs any help trying to figure out what demon types fuse into what, just post here and I'll figure it out.


been already on that and on the forum for that game there is someone doing that too


----------



## AlexX (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I plan to write a bit of a review on this game for some friends of mine. Mind helping me out a bit with it? Specifically, I need two or three things:

-Screenshot of the Gaia Church dude recruiting for the Church
I don't want a screenshot of the normal ones in Shinjuku since they look kinda cultish with their mask while he looks normal and I want to describe the churches from a neutral angle... I'd get it myself but last time I tried to go there I had to get Desu to bail my ass out of there.

-What joining a church does
I've been wanting to stay neutral since the start, so I don't know what, if anything, joining a church affects. If one of you guys joins, mind letting me know what the perks are, as well as any detriments? I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to them than simply affecting your placement on the alignment scale, especially since the gods they worship are real and are very likely to run into players at one point or another.

-Screenshot of 2 or 3 people with different demon partners
The partners are what make this game stand out. Showing off your favorite monsters tells other people a bit about you, so it'd be nice to show what kind of variety the game can offer.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Hey guys, I plan to write a bit of a review on this game for some friends of mine. Mind helping me out a bit with it? Specifically, I need two or three things:
> 
> -Screenshot of the Gaia Church dude recruiting for the Church
> I don't want a screenshot of the normal ones in Shinjuku since they look kinda cultish with their mask while he looks normal and I want to describe the churches from a neutral angle... I'd get it myself but last time I tried to go there I had to get Desu to bail my ass out of there.
> ...


Joining a church allows you to get special weapons and armor (if I heard right) specific for that side.

Gaia all their weapons are on chaos, thus hurt Lawful more while hurting Chaos less and vice versa.

Gaia believes thru Power, will Tokyo will be saved, they also support in the believe of complete freedom


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 28, 2008)

Yay, OB starts on the 30th! Hopefully I can play it at my friends house on newyears. And hopefully I have my Feng before we do the Gray runs.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 28, 2008)

Wait, so it goes from closed beta to open beta?

Does this mean there'll be another server wipe once the open beta is done?


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 28, 2008)

Going from Closed Beta to Open with a server wipe. Some games do have a wipe after OB, some don't. Wont know if Aeria games is going to have a wipe or not until the end of OB.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 28, 2008)

Having to start again for a 3rd time would be very painful for me, but at least this game has two major things going for it:

A. it's free, and
B. I have friends like you guys to play it with.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Having to start again for a 3rd time would be very painful for me, but at least this game has two major things going for it:
> 
> A. it's free, and
> B. I have friends like you guys to play it with.
> ...



Oh you insensitive _whore_


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Wait, so it goes from closed beta to open beta?
> 
> Does this mean there'll be another server wipe once the open beta is done?


Usually after Open there is no Wipe =3


----------



## AlexX (Dec 28, 2008)

That's good to hear.

Though emberassingly, I just finished trying to solo Cel Tower Bronze level, which  resulted in me coming out with less EXP than I came in with (mostly because despite getting close to beating the boss, I got disconnected and thus was kicked out upon reconnection...). I have no idea how I'm going to make use of the silver plate I found in our last Quartz Dungeon run if I can't handle a bronze one on my own...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

once open beta starts I'll reinstall SMT:imagine, as most of you guys know I'm a soloist and every dungeon I soloed first, I even before uninstalling SMT:imagine soloed Silver Tunnel made it to the boss before being promptly raped


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

I just did a silver Celu Tower mission with Miro. As long as you can handle Taraques you should be able to survive it. Boss has some pretty powerful melee blows though, and his cohorts are able to do over 130 damage with their charge attack. Apparently they're the highest level wilders, so it makes sense they'd be a nightmare to fight. Reward isn't bad though, a decent 7000 EXP on top of the almost 5000 you get for each of the boss's cohorts.

Also, I found out that a Wilder like a Brave Garm or Bicorn combined with a god/goddess (such as my Hathor) creates a Nekomata. I doubt I'm going to be able to make one before the closed beta ends, but at least now I know how I can get myself a healing neko.

EDIT: Oh yeah, and that miniboss you described to us for the bronze dungeon wasn't nearly as challenging as you made him out to be, Desu. The elephant-like dragons died to my fire magic with ease (as well as the power of my new Lilim~) and although the brain was unaffected by my magic and bullets, Miro's melee made quick work of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I just did a silver Celu Tower mission with Miro. As long as you can handle Taraques you should be able to survive it. Boss has some pretty powerful melee blows though, and his cohorts are able to do over 130 damage with their charge attack. Apparently they're the highest level wilders, so it makes sense they'd be a nightmare to fight. Reward isn't bad though, a decent 7000 EXP on top of the almost 5000 you get for each of the boss's cohorts.
> 
> Also, I found out that a Wilder like a Brave Garm or Bicorn combined with a god/goddess (such as my Hathor) creates a Nekomata. I doubt I'm going to be able to make one before the closed beta ends, but at least now I know how I can get myself a healing neko.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, and that miniboss you described to us for the bronze dungeon wasn't nearly as challenging as you made him out to be, Desu. The elephant-like dragons died to my fire magic with ease (as well as the power of my new Lilim~) and although the brain was unaffected by my magic and bullets, Miro's melee made quick work of it.


yea but notice that dungeon is a gunners haven, thus those are suppose to be the gunners hell


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 29, 2008)

The Silver Boss also had an aoe magic spell that did 213 damage to me when I forgot to dodge it. >_>


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, I'll see you all in open beta then.  Chances are I'll be shouting to all the newbs on how not to suck so hard at first.  I'll still probably show up on channel 1 or 6.  

Now that I have learned much from how to boost expertises, I should be much better off after the wipe... maybe.  It still sucks I lose my demons.  

I got a nice demon from a hacked chip dungeon that no one else in the party got.  I had a chance to fuse a mizuchi with that and cerberous.  I needed 10 levels though, so it will go unfused.  Well, I will be playing on new years, so see yall then!


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yea but notice that dungeon is a gunners haven, thus those are suppose to be the gunners hell


It's not entirely gunner haven, as a lot of the monsters there either also take a decent amount of damage from magic or are more weak to certain spells than bullets (for example, a lot were weak to my Hathor's magic missile spell, even if they resisted my bullets).

Even so, I'm sure after the wipe you should have an easier time against them now that we know several different ways to create a nekomata (which should give effective melee support). Jute told me that they even occasionally drop that item that one dude in Shinjuku asks for to increase your Magic Control or Occult expertise (I think he teaches one more expertise as well, but I can't remember what it is...), so being able to fight them at some point is probably going to be a good idea. Especially since the drop rate for the item is apparently rather small, so multiple runs may be needed.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

well I also learn you can transfer a guild from one base to another actually, So I can start the Clan in Home 3 to later transfer over to Babel


----------



## AlexX (Dec 29, 2008)

Considering they're most likely going to deal with the reformation rate of plasmas to prevent farming, that'll probably be a good idea.

I'm writing the review on the game for my friends right now... So far I've talked about the character creation screen, the introductory area, the difference between the forms of combat (I don't really talk about stats or how combat works too much since the tutorial does a good job of that), how expertise works, some information on items, demon recruitment, demon fusion, item and demon storage, clans, and the churches. Anything else you guys think is worth mentioning? I thought of maybe talking about the dungeons, but you tend to learn about that pretty easily on your own in the game.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah! Open Beta Time! Time to slaughter things!

For those who still have their Closed Beta client, just open the updater and you'll be fine.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 30, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> Yeah! Open Beta Time! Time to slaughter things!
> 
> For those who still have their Closed Beta client, just open the updater and you'll be fine.



Alright, time to start anew.  I'm goin online.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll be joining ya guys late sadly, not much space on my PC so I gotta buy a new hard drive so till then ...good bye furry porn I need at least 3 gbs of


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 30, 2008)

Baleet all the mansecks prons.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 31, 2008)

So how're you guys doing?

I'm level 15 right now and just got an Apis from a Hacked Chip quest. I have my Knocker and an angel, so now I just need to fuse my Angel into a Hathor and then use my Brave Garm to make it a nekomata.

I've pretty much got all my earlygame parts planned out.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 31, 2008)

^ you've been busy.  I just made it to lvl 11.  Got me an aeros and angel.  My angel acquired media from my cait, which I loved so much during closed beta.  (his lightning thrust is more effective than zio.  Taking out inugamis is a snap for him!)

So chances are I'll be doing a lot of bronze runs and fusing random demons to see what I can get.  I need to lose this wounded cerb to be better at that, but it has recarm...

Anyway, looking forward to seeing everyone online.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 31, 2008)

already level 20 on account 2 level 6 on account 1 =D I HAVE NO LIFE


----------



## AlexX (Dec 31, 2008)

Mind letting us in on your training methouds, desu? As well as when we can expect the clan to be back up?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 31, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Mind letting us in on your training methouds, desu? As well as when we can expect the clan to be back up?


its simple....-_- continue to wait for folks who are doing dungeon runs, I'm gonna use the higher level one to check things out and still gather data, while the lower level one is my main


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 31, 2008)

Bah, only level 15 still, got distracted last night and couldn't focus. x_x I fell apart after my Angel died in the mines.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 31, 2008)

If anyone else is on tonight, I have a gray plate we can use. Hopefully my friend will let me borrow his laptop tonight.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm about to get my own gray plate. I'm going to recruit a Cu Sith to use for it.

I should be on tonight, but I'm going to wait for Bridget (aka Jute) since I promised we'd do my gray plate mission together. If anyone else is on at the time you're welcome to come along, although it can be hard without the clan keeping us together... *hinthint*


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm leaving to go to my friend's soon, gonna copy SMT to my iPod so I dont have to re-download it. I pray my friend lets me use his laptop or my other friend has a monitor I could borrow (Curse having a laptop with a broken screen) Anyway, happy new years, now go make the clan Desu!


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 31, 2008)

Save up on those grey plates, then we whore the hell out of the XP like we did last time. 10 levels from that...hell yes.


----------



## AlexX (Dec 31, 2008)

Kesteh said:


> Save up on those grey plates, then we whore the hell out of the XP like we did last time. 10 levels from that...hell yes.


I've gotten like... 9 levels doing two with random people and therefore have managed to get my Hathor back. They're totally worth whoring out with.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 31, 2008)

I'll be on to do gray once I'm done copying SMT to my friend's laptop. And the friend's whos house i'm staying at atm freaked out when I told him SMT was in english. :3 So we'll have another gray to use once I get him to download it onto his comp.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 1, 2009)

The farm spot at western Nakano is still alive (The one desu posted an image of a few pages back.)

Should I make the clan if I get the money? And if so, where?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 1, 2009)

If we're not going to wait on Desu Bridget apparently has enough for a Shinjuku clan and is willing to start one.

Also, yellow plasmas are now a lot harder to connect with (the connection bar to land on is smaller) and the respawn rate seems slower.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

make the guild if you want, something came up so I'll be a far lower levels than you guys


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 1, 2009)

Yellow ones? I'm using the White ones on the western edge.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone willing to help me with a silver Cell Tower run? I need the D.C. thingie sold at the shop there and I can't do it alone (and the fact those Tarasques cause me to use up over 100 bullets on a single floor doesn't help...).


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 3, 2009)

Btw Alex, the MewMew clan IS named after TokyoMewMew, at least partially.

Edit: And their members are pretty crazy. Just joined em. xD


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

which clan is everyone joining in?


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 3, 2009)

I just joined this one for the lulz. I don't think we've decided on a solid clan yet.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 3, 2009)

Asmiro said:


> Btw Alex, the MewMew clan IS named after TokyoMewMew, at least partially.
> 
> Edit: And their members are pretty crazy. Just joined em. xD


Any idea where their base is? I figure I should probably join them for a little while before finding a more long-term clan. Especially since they're apparently high-enough levelled to give me some EXP bonuses.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 3, 2009)

We could either make our own or all join another, I wont be able to make it since I only get mondays and Tuesdays off.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 4, 2009)

I now have my Nekomata. Fear her, as she actually BLINKS (on top of being able to AoE heal, resurrect, use AoE attack spells, use crushing melee attacks, etc. etc.).

Strangely the Messian church girl gave me the map to Arcadia at no charge... I think I'm going to get a blessing from the Gaia church to make my alignment more neutral, because it would seem I'm getting pretty close to the Order side (and I could use the EXP getting there, as I have to get to level 30 before I can move on in the story).


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

still low leveled since I decided to use the low level as my main, I will not be able to make the guild due to me now working 7 days a week thus less time to level up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

actually I'll quit the game, I'll just end up being Left behind, enjoy the game, I know I did when it was closed beta.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 5, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> actually I'll quit the game, I'll just end up being Left behind, enjoy the game, I know I did when it was closed beta.


You're going to feel left behind no matter what. I'm level 29 right now and it feels like everyone else in the whole game is much higher-level than me.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 5, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You're going to feel left behind no matter what. I'm level 29 right now and it feels like everyone else in the whole game is much higher-level than me.


no I will be left behind, cause of my new times I dont have time to play this game alot to even keep up a pace.


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I'm back in school after my two weeks off.  I plan on being on, just not as much.  I really want to be on now that I just made my grey plate.  I'll let you all know when I'm ready for a run.

I've gotten so far behind in making a walkthrough I promised that I may not be on for a month or so, but it's not like anyone misses me...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 7, 2009)

This game is amazing


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone still on?  This thread has been strangely quiet.  I have a grey plate if anyone is interested.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd like to help, but I'm like... level 32 right now. A gray plate's 100k prize probably won't make a difference for me. XP


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, I haven't been on for a while so...

Anyway, I'm trying to fuse a makami, but I forgot how I did it in closed beta.  Any ideas?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay nvm.  Found how to get makami.  Now I just need a unicorn.  Easy.  

So the clan has been permanently disbanded, right?  No one seems to care...  Was thinking of starting a clan if one of the bazaars in Home III were selling them cheap enough when I haven't splurged on something.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm trying to get back in. My character was about...4 last I checked.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 10, 2009)

I've officially completed all the acts.

I am neutral, but sadly ran into problems trying to get Mot's Plugin (specifically, I never got it despite filling all requirements... ._.).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> I've officially completed all the acts.
> 
> I am neutral, but sadly ran into problems trying to get Mot's Plugin (specifically, I never got it despite filling all requirements... ._.).


Oh wow


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> Anyone still on?  This thread has been strangely quiet.  I have a grey plate if anyone is interested.


If you still need to do it I'll help you


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> If you still need to do it I'll help you



Well, I alteady whent through it, but thanks.  I just need to level now.  I'm 21 as of now and I have a fusion ready for my makami when I get to level 22.  

Beyond that, I think I may just be running around getting my expertise up.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Oh wow


Turns out I was wrong. Apparently I didn't get the item to get Mot because I botched the requirements.

Still beat the game though, so as a Class-B licensed DB I'm now authorized to help out others (especially if they plan to take on the nightmare of lag that is the final boss... Seriously, make sure your whole team is at LEAST level 30+ for that, 35+ reccomended...).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> Turns out I was wrong. Apparently I didn't get the item to get Mot because I botched the requirements.
> 
> Still beat the game though, so as a Class-B licensed DB I'm now authorized to help out others (especially if they plan to take on the nightmare of lag that is the final boss... Seriously, make sure your whole team is at LEAST level 30+ for that, 35+ reccomended...).


I bet he is hard. Can't wait till the next episode . At least that seems to be how they are doing it


----------



## AlexX (Jan 11, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I bet he is hard.


What made them hard was the fuggin' LAG! @.@

The amount of enemies in the room is staggering... And you can't stop the respawns until you kill X amount of each one. Only real good thing you have is that the boss doesn't really bother you until you start moving closer to them (which probably won't happen until you manage to stop about half of the enemies from respawning).

Biggest pain? Enemies give CRAP for exp, anytime you die you won't be getting your lost EXP back (and because level 30+ is pretty much required those special waters that halve EXP loss from death won't work anymore). Just a darn good thing you get 400k for beating the final boss and 800k for completing the mission, otherwise I'd have gone insane from the EXP loss I had to go through...


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 11, 2009)

AlexX said:


> What made them hard was the fuggin' LAG! @.@


 wow I don't think I could do it. The sea of lag strikes again


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> wow I don't think I could do it. The sea of lag strikes again


Oh, it's possible...

...Just be sure your whole team is fully stocked on tons of group healing items (which means Med-kits and Healing Winds... Anything less won't cut it) as well as tons of MP-restoring items (so candies and crepes... Again, anything less won't cut it) as well as the obligatory revival beads (even if your demon has Recarm to revive). Jewels and Mystical Beads to restore the HP and MP of your demons will also be a good idea to stock up on. The battles up until the boss room (and heck, even the boss room itself) aren't too hard, it's mostly a really big test of endurance.

TL;DR: Make sure you have like... two stacks of everything for each member of your group. The last dungeon isn't so much hard as it is long.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 12, 2009)

I only gained 5% from that damned dungeon because of how much I died.  Hopefully I find time between school work and the other things I do to get to level 30 this week.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Asmiro said:


> I only gained 5% from that damned dungeon because of how much I died.  Hopefully I find time between school work and the other things I do to get to level 30 this week.


We all died a lot, so you're not alone... only reason I levelled was due to the Mission Complete bonus at the end.

Though at least you learned the importance of reading attacks better so you won't run into Guards and Counters as much.


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 12, 2009)

Only reason I was running into those was because I was hungry and distracted by my equally hungry friends. They kept talking and bugging me so I yelled at em. And curse those annoying assassins and they're love of double teaming. >_>


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm stuck on act 5 I've been all over the place and still have yet to find what I am looking for


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I'm stuck on act 5 I've been all over the place and still have yet to find what I am looking for


The Nanako Forest mission?

First you talk to the guy Snakeman asked you to talk to near the Yayiga. After that look around the nearby "buildings" for the 'clumsy researcher'. After he tells you what happened go near the entrance to Shinjuku and buy the item from the DB there for 1000 mecca (don't bother trying to negotiate with or intimidate him, it just wastes time).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

AlexX said:


> The Nanako Forest mission?
> 
> First you talk to the guy Snakeman asked you to talk to near the Yayiga. After that look around the nearby "buildings" for the 'clumsy researcher'. After he tells you what happened go near the entrance to Shinjuku and buy the item from the DB there for 1000 mecca (don't bother trying to negotiate with or intimidate him, it just wastes time).


Ah cool thanks


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> Ah cool thanks


My best advice in regards to story missions is to be sure you're part of a clan by the time you get your DB license. Everything after that pretty much mandates you bring a full team of 5 with you around your level (if not higher) in order to do well.



> And curse those annoying assassins and they're love of double teaming. >_>


Yeah, really... I think they were the only real problem in the entire dungeon, because the Shikigamis were a pushover, ice magic was in good enough supply to take out the Tarakas, and while the Onis hit like a truck, they still weren't too big a threat, either.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm not part of a clan


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> I'm not part of a clan


Well, you don't HAVE to join one, but it would be highly beneficial to do so since you can then just call on people from it to help you deal with your missions (and they'll almost always be willing to help out due to the EXP bonuses from completing them... thought Gray Plate missions gave a lot of EXP for beating them? Wait until you run into the Investigation Plate and Kingdom Plate missions...).

If it helps, if you join a clan that has its main HQ in Arcadia or Souhouzen, then each day you can talk to the Home Point Girl for that city and she'll give you a free Traesto that will teleport you to that city regardless of where your Home Point is currently set.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

I see. That is highly beneficial


----------



## Soren Tylus (Jan 12, 2009)

I was considering starting a clan, but the bonuses I currently recieve will disappear and I will be all alone...

I don't want to have any newbie join, just to get the clan rank up, I'd much rather have skilled people join or at least those who don't spam "how do I get a demon" in the shout window.  I've been mostly passing by newbs trying to get my curative magic expertise up.  So I've been assisting these people get the basics down.

I met this one guy named safiroth (I think that's how he spelled it) he gave me a party invite near the inugami area in Suginami and he had no demon and no skills.  He seemed to have just come right out of the VB.  I took him through the basics of demon recruitment and other basic ideas.  When I took him through a bronze run, he rushed the enemies when he got to a higher level.  You know these people; they run towards the enemy and spams attack without regard to guard or counter.

So after one run, he went afk for a bit and just up and left the tunnels.  I saw hi outside doing the same tactic against a cu sith.  I tries telling him to guard or counter, but he stopped chatting... so I left.

So if I get a clan started, it would probably be a newb training clan for people who want to learn the basics or to help others stop sucking.

Chances of that happening at this time:  12%


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

Heh I always use Counter and guard. Those skills can help in a tight spot


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Soren Tylus said:


> I don't want to have any newbie join, just to get the clan rank up, I'd much rather have skilled people join or at least those who don't spam "how do I get a demon" in the shout window.


Make your clan in Arcadia or Souhouzen. Odds are anyone without at least decent knowledge about the game won't survive the trip to either (and god help them if they attempt to reach Souhouzen at night...).

Alternatively, you can make your base in Protopia, which cannot be accessed by anyone without a DB license.


----------

